# Please suggest very cheap soundcard



## isaac12345 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I have an old S775 motherboard(Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L) whose onboard sound chip is not working. I would hence like to buy a soundcard which can get the job done at the same sound quality. Are there any decent ones available for about 500 bucks or less? New or used?

Thanks!


----------



## satinder (Jan 7, 2016)

Check on flipkart,  amazon.in or ebay
You will get some small brands in your budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2016)

isaac12345 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an old S775 motherboard(Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L) whose onboard sound chip is not working. I would hence like to buy a soundcard which can get the job done at the same sound quality. Are there any decent ones available for about 500 bucks or less? New or used?
> 
> Thanks!



Amazon.com: StarTech.com 5.1 Channel PCI Surround Sound Card Adapter PCISOUND5CH2: Computers & Accessories


----------



## isaac12345 (Jan 8, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Amazon.com: StarTech.com 5.1 Channel PCI Surround Sound Card Adapter PCISOUND5CH2: Computers & Accessories



Indian website please. 

- - - Updated - - -



satinder said:


> Check on flipkart,  amazon.in or ebay
> You will get some small brands in your budget.



Any brands to look out for?


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2016)

*www.amazon.in/CREATIVE-SOUND-CARD-...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1452233314&sr=1-2


----------



## isaac12345 (Jan 8, 2016)

Minion said:


> CREATIVE PCI SOUND CARD BLASTER 5.1VX: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories



Less than Rs 500 please, as mentioned in my first post.

Are zebronics cards fine? Do they last long enough? And is the sound quality as good as onboard audio?


----------



## satinder (Jan 9, 2016)

Take zebronics or similar sound card. It is OK in your budget.
Don't expect much in this price range.


----------



## mang (Mar 16, 2017)

satinder said:


> Take zebronics or similar sound card. It is OK in your budget.
> Don't expect much in this price range.



You will regret buying those crap sound card they are far worse than on board realtek.


----------

